

WSJ on Y Combinator's Demo Day - lupin_sansei
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/08/19/low-points-and-screw-ups-y-combinator-graduates-laud-mentors-real-stories/

======
edw519
_One thing I noticed throughout the week is you have highs and lows but you
come to these dinners and get a big motivation boost._

I hear that.

    
    
      Sunday:  Alas. I don't know how I'm going to do that.
      Monday:  Wow! That complex algorithm works perfectly!
      Tuesday:  Oh no!  In certain cases, it runs way too slow!
      Wednesday:  I'll just rewrite 2 sections.  That'll fix it.
      Thursday: No!  It's slower than before!
      Friday:  Here's the original culprit, one line of code!
      Saturday:  Got it done, but wasted 4 days.  Woo hoo!  Sigh.
    

Good thing I have hn to temper those highs and lows.

------
timcederman
The growth behind DailyBooth is very impressive (and it's a great concept - a
lot of my Twitter posts have a photos). I'm sad I couldn't make it to Demo Day
this year.

------
biohacker42
I like Bump, but I have a feeling FlightCaster is going to be BIG.

